
Tory conference app flaw reveals private data of senior MPs - neka
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2018/sep/29/tory-conference-app-flaw-reveals-private-data-of-senior-mps
======
chippy
"Anyone could log in as any attendee by providing an email with no password.
Many MPs had registered with their public parliamentary email addresses,
making it simple for any member of the public to access their mobile number."

